# Social Group Requests



## Chris

If you would like a new Social Group made, please post here and if approved, either myself or the mods will add it.

*To see the current groups, click here.*

Please do not spam this thread.


----------



## Michael

An Australian group would be swell.


----------



## Chris

You got it.


----------



## m3ta1head

ss midwest and facebo...oh hey wait


----------



## Chris

m3ta1head said:


> ss midwest and facebo...oh hey wait



Aye, done.


----------



## D-EJ915

linux/unix users


----------



## arnoroth661

The 100k reply contest gang.


----------



## OzzyC

How about one for ERG owners?


----------



## Scott

We need a group for the Zombiedextrous. (Lefties who play righty) As Ozzy seems to be confused on what the criteria is for the Lefty Brigade.


----------



## Chris

How about motherfuckers I give the Simmons for spamming this thread?


----------



## JBroll

TX!

We're bigger than the UK. And we have steaks. Lots of fucking steaks. And that guy Rick wins at picstories.

Jeff


----------



## zimbloth

I'd suggest limiting it to regions for the sake of clutter.


----------



## Jason

Perhaps and Ibanez group,Schecter group


----------



## Michael

zimbloth said:


> I'd suggest limiting it to regions for the sake of clutter.



+1 Good idea.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

*Moderator Mode*

Cleaned up thread. Please, keep to legitimate group requests.

Thanks.


----------



## Desecrated

OzzyC said:


> How about one for ERG owners?





arnoroth661 said:


> The 100k reply contest gang.



I second.


----------



## ZeroSignal

How about an Irish one? We're like a completely different country from the UK and all... 

Thanks Chris, the new site is sexy!


----------



## Zepp88

Maybe a NoVA group? May be too small a region, but there are a TON of NoVA members


----------



## eleven59

I was also going to suggest Ibanez, Schecter, ESP/LTD, etc. groups.


----------



## Rick

JBroll said:


> TX!
> 
> We're bigger than the UK. And we have steaks. Lots of fucking steaks. And that guy Rick wins at picstories.
> 
> Jeff





I don't think I win at picstories, though.


----------



## HighGain510

Zepp88 said:


> Maybe a NoVA group? May be too small a region, but there are a TON of NoVA members



I was going to suggest this too, we have a lot of NoVa guys on here.  Or even a DC Metro one perhaps to cover NoVa and DC?


----------



## playstopause

Hell, if there is one for Nova, we will need a "French speaking" group for us members from Quebec, France, Belgium, Germany and others.


----------



## Ivan

So, how about a Sevenstring Europe group?


----------



## Steve

Added a few.


----------



## B Lopez

Chris, why are you in the West Coast group?


----------



## Chris

B Lopez said:


> Chris, why are you in the West Coast group?



Because I created it. I don't think you can leave a group you created, and if I left it open to have members create them, there would be 500 stupid-named groups to choose from in no time. 

As soon as I can figure out how to change ownership, I'm outta there.


----------



## Steve

B Lopez said:


> Chris, why are you in the West Coast group?



Because he created the group. You automagically get placed into the created group. Need to find out how to leave the group. 



edit.. Yeah, what he said.


----------



## poisonelvis

are you sure ya' wanna' leave our group?we sun,babes,and earthquakes.


----------



## ZeroSignal

So no 777 Ireland? 

So where are me, Gary, Karl, Matt and Dave supposed to go? 777 UK? Ha! I think not...


----------



## ohio_eric

An Ohio group would be aces sir.


----------



## distressed_romeo

How about a 'Fretless guitar and bass' group?


----------



## Apophis

Desecrated said:


> I second.



ERG owners/players and 100k gang

+1 it would be awesome


----------



## B Lopez

Chris said:


> Because I created it. I don't think you can leave a group you created, and if I left it open to have members create them, there would be 500 stupid-named groups to choose from in no time.
> 
> As soon as I can figure out how to change ownership, I'm outta there.



[action=B Lopez]figured such, but was just being a dickhead.[/action]

We don't want you anyways.


----------



## yevetz

How to get in group??

nevermind I found it 

Maybe year of join group?

or crazy motherfuckers group?


----------



## bostjan

distressed_romeo said:


> How about a 'Fretless guitar and bass' group?



And a microtonalist group, unless I'd be the only one wanting to sign up...?

Not that I'd be in one, but what about a luthierre group for guys like dpm and Mike Sherman?


----------



## ZeroSignal

bostjan said:


> Not that I'd be in one, but what about a luthierre group for guys like dpm and Mike Sherman?



Yes! A lutherier's group and an Irish group!


----------



## Steve

Added: Irish Luthiers.


----------



## ZeroSignal

^  Thanks!


----------



## Regor

Maybe an Xbox Live group?

And personally I'd like to see an MMA Fan group.


----------



## yevetz

Married and not married group?


----------



## Popsyche

Guys, it must be said. 

We need "Club Lush"

For all the appreciators of fine fluid victuals, both fermented and fermented/distilled. 

Oh, yeah! Who's with me!


----------



## Edroz

i'll drink to that


----------



## Chris

Now THIS, I will prioritize.

Sevenstring.org - Alcoholics Infamous


----------



## Popsyche

Chris said:


> Now THIS, I will prioritize.
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Alcoholics Infamous



Ahhhh! All is right in the world!


----------



## Ojinomoto

distressed_romeo said:


> How about a 'Fretless guitar and bass' group?



Second the bass group


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Sign me the fuck up!

Skip the absinthe, however.  My liver still wants to kill Bill's momma.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Hell, if there is one for Nova, we will need a "French speaking" group for us members from Quebec, France, Belgium, Germany and others.



Yes yes yes!!


----------



## Leon

i joined the Midwest Group, but i don't really see the point of the groups. we can divide ourselves over and over and over, but i thought that the reason we were all here was to be in ONE group?

...the sevenstring guitar playing group 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Sign me the fuck up!
> 
> Skip the absinthe, however.  My liver still wants to kill Bill's momma.


----------



## Blexican

How about an East Coast 777 group? For those of us who don't live in Pats territory


----------



## Nerina

French Speaking People Group! 
Please Chris?


----------



## Rick

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## JBroll

Leon said:


> i joined the Midwest Group, but i don't really see the point of the groups. we can divide ourselves over and over and over, but i thought that the reason we were all here was to be in ONE group?
> 
> ...the sevenstring guitar playing group



Easier to plan events that not all of SS.org can attend, for one... also, regional news and events won't get completely unnoticed.

Jeff


----------



## techjsteele

How about an Agile Players group? There's enough Agile players around here, and with the Agile GAS running rampant right now, I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Chris

I'll be redoing this slightly today. There's no way to leave a group you created, and I don't want to be a member of every group.  As much fun as it is, being a New England, Canadian, Lefty, Righty, Ibanez, ESP and Dean playing democratic republican plump skinny guy who does and doesn't like pie is a little silly.

I plan to make a group bot that will "own" the groups, so hang tight until tonight, as the ones that I'm not actually a part of will be getting recreated by the bot.


----------



## arnoroth661

Chris said:


> I'll be redoing this slightly today. There's no way to leave a group you created, and I don't want to be a member of every group.  As much fun as it is, being a New England, Canadian, Lefty, Righty, Ibanez, ESP and Dean playing democratic republican plump skinny guy who does and doesn't like pie is a little silly.
> 
> I plan to make a group bot that will "own" the groups, so hang tight until tonight, as the ones that I'm not actually a part of will be getting recreated by the bot.



Mr. Test?


----------



## ZeroSignal

arnoroth661 said:


> Mr. Test?



YESYESYESYESYES!!!


----------



## Nerina

French Speaking People group please?  pretty please?


----------



## Scott

We need a Carvin players group.


----------



## B Lopez

Scott said:


> We need a Carvin players group.


----------



## Nerina

And a french group


----------



## Scott

French people don't need a group. They're not considered real people.


----------



## Chris

Done x2.


----------



## Nerina

Scott said:


> French people don't need a group. They're not considered real people.


----------



## Chris

Scott said:


> French people don't need a group. They're not considered real people.



Neither are drummers, but I gave them a group too.


----------



## Nerina

THANKYOU CHRIS!


----------



## Chris

Regor said:


> Maybe an Xbox Live group?



Done.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


>



Nah, that's just Scott.



Thanks Chris!


----------



## ibznorange

southwest 777?
you know, the southwest. az, cali, nm, etc


----------



## plyta

Maybe some artist/group (that play 7 plus strings guitars) fans groups, like:

777 Meshuggah fans;
777 Unearth fans;
777 Reflux fans;
777 Sikth fans
...
etcetera etcetera...


----------



## arnoroth661

777 Group supporting Opeth's use of seven string guitars.


----------



## distressed_romeo

A six-string baritone owners group?


----------



## Desecrated

Flamboyant homosexuals Group


----------



## Regor

How about a group for Piezo users?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fifths tuning users?
Acoustic fingerstylists/classical guitarists?
Stick/Touch guitar players?
Keyboardists?


----------



## distressed_romeo

How about one for people using extra high strings rather than extra low strings?


----------



## Desecrated

I was just negrep for suggesting a homosexual group, 
Thats fucking homophobic man


----------



## FoxZero

Please add a BC Rich Players thread. 

EDIT: I also suggest a Vocalists group


----------



## FortePenance

People who don't have 7s yet are on sevenstring.org.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Sorry Chris, I just noticed I posted a thread about this in the completely wrong section 

Can we have an Agile Group? There's a ton of Agile users on this forum and I'm sure the numbers will continue to grow.


----------



## Mattmc74

Fender Group


----------



## Jason

Blood Tempest said:


> Sorry Chris, I just noticed I posted a thread about this in the completely wrong section
> 
> Can we have an Agile Group? There's a ton of Agile users on this forum and I'm sure the numbers will continue to grow.



 Very good idea


----------



## djpharoah

Can we have more specific groups like UV Owners, Baritone 7s, ERG owners, Reverse Headstock FTW, ENGL owners, MESA owners etc? Or would that be too much?


----------



## ElRay

Can we get a "Armed Forces", Military, etc past/present/active duty/reserve/etc. group? I know there's a bunch of us here.

Ray


----------



## biggness

How about a "proud parent" group? I loves my little baby.  

Also another cool group would be a "gear whore" group. I know quite a few that would be eligible.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/51688-user-group-special-members.html


Probably should have posted this here


----------



## ajdehoogh

ElRay said:


> Can we get a "Armed Forces", Military, etc past/present/active duty/reserve/etc. group? I know there's a bunch of us here.
> 
> Ray


 

I agree with this.


----------



## El Caco

Can we have a GAS support group. The support group for those that suffer this wallet/CC crippling affliction. I'm sure it would quickly become the largest group on ss.org.


----------



## ajdehoogh

s7eve said:


> Can we have a GAS support group. The support group for those that suffer this wallet/CC crippling affliction. I'm sure it would quickly become the largest group on ss.org.


 
Wouldn't that be ALL of SS.org?


----------



## Zepp88

ajdehoogh said:


> Wouldn't that be ALL of SS.org?





Just click on the members list.


----------



## El Caco

ajdehoogh said:


> Wouldn't that be ALL of SS.org?



I think so and since the forum creates the GAS the user group would be the place we talk bitch about it.


----------



## ajdehoogh

@Zepp and s7eve:  Very nice gentlemen. I'll drink to you both.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Chris

Added:

Armed Forces
Mesa Owners
Agile Players
ENGL Owners

Ken added the Loomis group as well.

@ the rest, I don't want to make them too specific, and I don't want two dozen empty groups, so I'm only making ones that warrant an entire group.


----------



## ajdehoogh

Chris said:


> Added:
> 
> Armed Forces
> Mesa Owners
> Agile Players
> ENGL Owners
> 
> Ken added the Loomis group as well.
> 
> @ the rest, I don't want to make them too specific, and I don't want two dozen empty groups, so I'm only making ones that warrant an entire group.


 
Thanks Chris!


----------



## ElRay

Chris said:


> Added:
> 
> Armed Forces
> Mesa Owners
> Agile Players
> ENGL Owners


Thanks!

Ray


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Progressive/Technical players group.
Either as one group or two, your call Chris.

A jazz group would be nice.
We need a 'Hello Kitty Worshippers' group too.


----------



## Toshiro

Laney Abusers.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

it's probly already been said, but bloody murder owners/players


----------



## Chris

Added: Laney Users, Jazz Players, Sherman Guitar Owners  and GroupOvChaos.


----------



## FoxZero

Chris said:


> Added: Laney Users, Jazz Players, Sherman Guitar Owners  and GroupOvChaos.



Nice! Also there are many Framus owners on here, a group for us would be nice. And I do suggest a Vocalist group if I didn't already.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

yes! GroupOvChaos.


----------



## Desecrated

Fretless players ?


----------



## techjsteele

How about a Digitech MFX User's group? I noticed alot of people here use GNX3000's, GNX4's, GSP1101's, GSP2101's, and what not. I saw the Pod group, and figured we Digitech users could use a group.


----------



## Groff

100k crew?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Desecrated said:


> Fretless players ?



I second that.

In addition, how about one for headless guitar users?


----------



## Desecrated

distressed_romeo said:


> I second that.
> 
> In addition, how about one for headless guitar users?



Maybe a "odd guitar group", for all of them with headless, fretless, 36 fret, and other odd guitars we have on this site.


----------



## Groff

Peavey Amps group? (unless I missed it, I looked through the list)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Desecrated said:


> Maybe a "odd guitar group", for all of them with headless, fretless, 36 fret, and other odd guitars we have on this site.



Like it!


----------



## ibznorange

distressed_romeo said:


> Like it!



I would like to thirdificate this motion


----------



## Benzesp

We need a "Tattoo_Junkies" group, to show off all those "career killers".


----------



## God Hand Apostle

"Oni Guitar Owners"

I think its just dpm, bostjan, and me...but still.


----------



## XEN

How about an "MMOGroup" (wow, eq, conan, etc)


----------



## Buzz762

How about a group for people that play piano/keyboards/synths?


----------



## B Lopez

Surfing group? 

:surf:


----------



## Josh Lawson

Butcher Shop. A group for people who own or play though Peavey Butcher guitar heads.


----------



## psycho

How about a Framus Amp owners group?


or a uh.... compulsive masterbaters group?


----------



## darren

Has there been a group created for the Greater Toronto Area?


----------



## Zepp88

May I request an AxeFx owners group?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Can we have 'Light-Ass String Brigade' and 'Heavy-Ass String Brigade' groups.


----------



## Mattmc74

Gibson and Fender owners group!


----------



## swollenpickle

"Ran Guitar Players"


----------



## djpharoah

Bro - think this died 5yrs ago...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

We Oklahoma's would like to make a Formal Request for a, 

"Okla Group"

mr_rainmaker
HaMMerHeD
Lukifer
blessedadversary777
wespaul
theronaldchase

This is the public confirmed members who would use the group so far,waiting on others....
Admins/Mods can contact me through PM if any further questions,feedback,etc.

Thank You


----------



## Wrecklyss

Can we do a Muslim Musician's group?


----------



## setsuna7

Wrecklyss said:


> Can we do a Muslim Musician's group?



Yeah sure.. why not..


----------



## ncfiala

Can I get a Minnesota group created?


----------



## eaeolian

:zombie:


----------

